# Carlys Progress



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey peeps hope your all well!!! I thought I would post a few progress photos of my new goals!! I no longer compete in Figure, and am looking to compete at the IFBB World Championships in October but bikini, but I have been training and leaning up a little for some fitness shoots & for the www.grandprixexpo.co.uk which I hope to see you all there


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking great! Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking seriously good Carly, have always loved your physique since i saw you at the 2008 ukbff. Keep it up, all the best.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking great blondie! Not too sure about your paint skills cutting out the background tho lol messy bedroom?! haha

See you next weekend! x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Saw this on FB, looking great!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow Carly looking awesome... are you competing in the GP or just visiting? when I see you this time I will come up and say hi... hows the bub?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

You leaning out for Bikini Carly?

What other adjustments you looking at?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you everyone for you lovely messages!! I am working at the GP so see you all there 

PRL im just leaning out because I want to, a goal I set myself hahaha xx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> thank you everyone for you lovely messages!! I am working at the GP so see you all there
> 
> PRL* im just leaning out because I want to*, a goal I set myself hahaha xx


Need to more like you fat sh1t 

Looking good as always Bushy, see you at the pro show or pompy if you're there?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

need help with applying your tan ?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> Need to more like you fat sh1t
> 
> Looking good as always Bushy, see you at the pro show or pompy if you're there?


hahaha see you are the prix huni!! whens pompy?xxx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> hahaha see you are the prix huni!! whens pompy?xxx


May 8th, be there, i'm competing lol!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking great Carly!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

as said great shape. good luck for your future ventures.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

yayyy bazza competing again!! im DEF there, wouldnt miss that :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Should be a good show Carly... heaps of bods from here are competing... where abouts you working at the GP?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

yes there tonnes and soooo many Pros going!! im working at the Isopure and udos choice stand, are you going hun?xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> yes there tonnes and soooo many Pros going!! im working at the Isopure and udos choice stand, are you going hun?xx


I'm so gutted I can't make it  just not got the funds at the month what with my comp prep and other things :whistling:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW. Fantastic Physique.

All the best with achieving your goals.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

carly said:


> yes there tonnes and soooo many Pros going!! im working at the Isopure and udos choice stand, are you going hun?xx


will make sure to say hi there... yeah def going Carly, wouldnt miss this for the world, I have a weekend pass and going to enjoy every min of it...


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey power, thats a shame but im sure there be loads of photos for you to see after  ... thank you rotsocks  whats next for you, looking darn good in your avi!! greyphantom yayyy thats great see you in a few days for piccies and chit chat!!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

thank you rotsocks  whats next for you, looking darn good in your avi!!

Thanks Carly

Will be doing my 1st show next year.

Just started dietiing for summer hols again this year.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> thank you rotsocks  whats next for you, looking darn good in your avi!!
> 
> Thanks Carly
> 
> ...


Oh fab huni, you look awesome in ya avi, so im sure your do VERY well!! xx


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks again Carly.

Will try my best. Plenty more to come.

Just had a quick look at your web page and its very professionally done.

Were you judging at the NAC Finals in Middleton last November?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey peeps was lovely to see so many people this weekend!! I have attached a few piccies of people who tagged me in photos, love you all xxxxx :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you were looking awesome at the GP Carly... was great to meet you...


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

uve got a million dollar bod =] and a smile to match


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Carly T, the Essex Jamie Eason  you look like twins there lol

What was it like meeting her, did you get any tips from her?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hope to see you all at the Bodypower!! theres going to be ALOT of HUGE names there also!! was so over whemlming seeing so many Pros, Top ameatur athletes and, Top US fitness models..lots of laughs !!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

@ ROtSOCKS Yes I sure was huni , and I will be again this year also


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Saw you at the show on the weekend, very impressive physique to say the least! Hats off to you!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Carly T, the Essex Jamie Eason  you look like twins there lol
> 
> What was it like meeting her, did you get any tips from her?


hehehe thank you huni, it was amazing, I went up to her and she said, its carly right, I was like OMG , trust me shes like my total ideal , such a loevly lady and HOT!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be going to bodypower expo. Will you be on one of the stands?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey peeps heres a quick click of the fitness model comp, I didnt know I was being filmed, as you can tell LOL xxxx :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I'll be going to bodypower expo. Will you be on one of the stands?


hey huni I sure will be, I'll get back to you on what stands I'll be on hahaha xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

carly said:


> hey peeps heres a quick click of the fitness model comp, I didnt know I was being filmed, as you can tell LOL xxxx :lol:


Will have a look when im home from work.



carly said:


> hey huni I sure will be, I'll get back to you on what stands I'll be on hahaha xxx


Thanks Carly, are you there both days. Would like a picture taken if thats ok


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

carly said:


> @ ROtSOCKS Yes I sure was huni , and I will be again this year also


Thought so.

Never forget a face:whistling:

Will be up there again this year to support one of the lads from the Gym who is competing in the Juniors again.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Was great to see you again Carly  xxxx


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

carly said:


> hehehe thank you huni, it was amazing, I went up to her and she said, its carly right, I was like OMG , trust me shes like my total ideal , such a loevly lady and HOT!!


Ha yeah she is amazing , I made her protein bar recipe and they tops. She was so nice to me when I met her as well and she signed a photo for me saying Nick you are so awesome and I love you honestly! Ahh I'm in love . Lol

Forgot to say you look great Carley good luck in your future comps


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pics Carly - you are looking awesome as always! x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you charlie, loving your profile piccy!! so ive desided to step it up a gear, after having a 2 week chilled.. ok well semi chilled workouts week hahaha!!, my goal is over all symmetry, I need to work on my glutes, I hold fat there, but when dieting I look like someones ironed me out at the back hahaha!! I am happy with the amount of muscle I have kept and generally dont want to loose anymore... I find it hard with weight training as I love it sooo much but have to hold back a little due to gaining size easy, which is obviously good for some goals but not mine, I combat this by diet manipulation and conditioning work, which I totally love!!!

The fitness model comp was soooo much fun, I would def recommend it to anyone!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.xtremelifestylemag.com%2FCarlyT%2FCarly.html&h=07c1c hey peeps heres just a little interview I did for an american site!! xx


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

impressive physique.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha yeah she is amazing , I made her protein bar recipe and they tops. She was so nice to me when I met her as well and *she signed a photo for me saying Nick you are so awesome and I love you honestly!* Ahh I'm in love . Lol
> 
> Forgot to say you look great Carley good luck in your future comps


If you cross out Nick and write Irish Beast I'll give you £50 for it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

carly said:


> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.xtremelifestylemag.com%2FCarlyT%2FCarly.html&h=07c1c hey peeps heres just a little interview I did for an american site!! xx


Great interview carly


----------

